# Carrier 58PAV error code 12 and 33



## HashamSyed (Oct 22, 2010)

I have an old Carrier 58PAV furnace with blower fan not working. One start it shows code 12 after a while the vent fan comes on followed by burner running for about 3 minutes and kills the burner and shortly after that the vent fan stops as well. LED shows code 33 at this point. The blower fan never starts. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Back of the panel should have the error code legend.

The 12 just means that power was turned on to the furnace while the thermostat is calling for heat.


----------



## HashamSyed (Oct 22, 2010)

I tried turning the thermostat OFF and then back on again but it goes back to the same 33. If the power to the furnace is turned off and back on it seems to reset the code and it takes an attempt to start back up again but fails. There has been no change to the setup. It has been running fine for the past year and a half, that's how long I have had the house for. How do I get the blower fan to work?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Try turning the fan to on at t.stat if you have that function & see if blower runs. Sounds like blower won't start & it shuts down on high limit.


----------



## HashamSyed (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes I tried that. Turning fan to ON does not start the blower fan.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Possible bad blower , board, cap., relay, etc, check & see if you have voltage to the blower motor. Probably doesn't work on a/c either


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Look on the panel and see what code 33 means.

You probably have an open limit, or roll out switch.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

For future reference, feel free to save them guys:
Right click and save as jpegs.


----------

